# corn info please :D



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

hey..

im more into boas but the missus has a green spot corn.. wich im told is actualy a cross between a corn and some form of rat (excuse the lack of knowledge)

currently around 18 months old.. and in the future she wants to breed from her...

im told you can cross a corn with : rat snakes - milk snakes and king snakes..

is this right.. if it is.. can we still cross with all of them.. because the green spot is a cross already ? or does this mess things us ??

the missus isnt bothered about high morphs and thigns like that.. shes more like a child.. facinated by bright colours.. and pretty colours..

so what would any1 suggest for a log priced pretty snake to cross with the greenspot.. to create something else pretty ? or would best bet be to put to another greenspot ??

sorry for all the "pretty" im being told what to right .....pretty much.

thanks

James and Danni


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Green Spot Snows are not necessarily hybrids. Mostly they're just snows that have been selected for that lime-yellow colouring - and can be as close to 100% corn as any corn bred in captivity.

Making hybrids with kings and milks is potentially dangerous - you're playing with whether or not the king will want to EAT or to MATE. 

Crossing your snow to an Anery would make all Anery het amel; unless you got a normal het amel and anery ("het snow") you wouldn't expect a proper rainbow clutch.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

don't also forget that crossing snakes is often not as simple as people expect, it's not just a case of chucking in the two species together, often you have to induce mating and then pull a fast on and change males. This means that (for example) to cross a corn (yours) and a milk you'd need 1.1 of the milks snakes too, this is to induce mating with the milksnakes you then seperate them and introduce the *other* species.

It's not always as straght forward, why cross it at all? you've no way of knowing if it's a cross or not, it's just as likely to be not. An opposite sex corn will be cheap enaough without as much risk.

Mason


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

as i was told.. a green spot corn is a hybrid of corn with a black rat snake or something. (cant remember details) 

and if it is.. was wondering if i would have then (if i wanted to bred from it) i had to breed to a rat snake..

or weather it was still a possibility to cross with somethign else...

simple answer would be to stay with a corn .. i jsut wanted to be sure...

she isnt bothered about ehts and such.. its just what she likes at the time  

cheers

james


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nope, Viet, you don't have to breed it to a rat snake (and if you did, you'd make GUARANTEED hybrids, rather than just possible ones).

And as I said, as far as *I* was aware, Green Spot Snows can be and usually are selectively bred corn snakes, not hybrids. 

Now, Bubblegum Rat snakes ARE hybrids... but that's not the same thing as a GSS.

I'd stick with a corn personally... by preference, a normal het amel/anery so that you can produce:

Normals
Amelanistics
Anerythristics
Snows


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

both of the parents to my 2 snows are Green Spots, and are pure corn. Its definetly a selective thing, because one of mine is very pink and the other looks like any other regular snow. If it was genetic, I'd have expected mine to go green too.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

like i say she isnt bothered what they produce.. she jsut wants a nice corn to go with him/her (sold to family as male... looks female going on tail)

so gonna ahve it probed soon...

but if she is going to jsut breed it with something pretty im gonna byu her something worth it... so something that is still going to make something different...

she doesnt realy like normals.. or amels.. (my mum has an amel and never shuts up about it.. thinks its the best thing since.... erm... nomals..) so when it comes to it.. ill spend a bit on her...

are there any bright coloured corns available.. for less than £100 (ish) purples and pinks 

peace

JAmes


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

for pink you need to get hypo into the equation to produce coral snows. this wouldn't be in the first generation though


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

how much are hypos.. and are they pretty .. like i say.. ive got to convince her to bred from it (corns are her thing... i prefer boas) so they gotta appeal to her...

she doesnt tend to listen to the "if u do this. you will get a solid gold snake" sorta think.. its "ooh thats pretty lets get that one" and one day it will breed with the one we have...

HOWEVER... if i can get a nice pic of a coral (with pink) to show her.. that might persuade her to aim for it rather than get one straight 

peace

James


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hypos are pretty much orange snakes - they look a bit like Amels but with some black.

To be honest, I'd suggest getting a coral snow AS a coral snow... 

You could get her a lavender, though - that should be just in the price range, and breeding that to your snow will make normals who carry lavender, amel and anery. The possible second-generation results of that would be opals - which are iridescent pink, peach and yellow snakes


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds good...

she did like lavenders... well.. the sound of them.. untill she saw them and they aint...well...lavender 

peace

James


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, they're more of a lilac colour. 

But a MALE is more likely to have the pinky-peachy colour that makes a grey snake look lavender-ish.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...then add the magic hypo again for hypo-lavenders 

coral... (owned by Nerys)









hypo lavender... (one of Nige's)


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

she likes the hypo lavender... how much would one of those go for... as a semi grown on... (not a worm )

and again.. how much for a worm 
peace

James


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

VieT said:


> how much are hypos.. and are they pretty .. like i say.. ive got to convince her to bred from it (corns are her thing... i prefer boas) so they gotta appeal to her...
> 
> she doesnt tend to listen to the "if u do this. you will get a solid gold snake" sorta think.. its "ooh thats pretty lets get that one" and one day it will breed with the one we have...
> 
> ...












This is a hypo one of mine i can get them for £40 but only next year now off a friend who has them, i can try find out for you see if she has any males left, thats if yours is a female but they are hatchlings

let me no 

Dale


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

You say the missus isn`t much for normals or amels? Unless the chosen male is het for anery or amel you are only gonna get visual normals regardless of what male you put her to. With an amel or anery male you would get some amel and anery babies and maybe some snows, but nothing you put her to, regardless of how bright or pretty, will produce anything other than snow, amel, anery and normal in the first generation.: victory:


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> You say the missus isn`t much for normals or amels? Unless the chosen male is het for anery or amel you are only gonna get visual normals regardless of what male you put her to. With an amel or anery male you would get some amel and anery babies and maybe some snows, but nothing you put her to, regardless of how bright or pretty, will produce anything other than snow, amel, anery and normal in the first generation.: victory:




from talking to her she isnt bothered what is created...

she wants a pretty boy to go with the female (we think.. like i say. needs probling.. being done soon)

she has seen one she realy likes.. niges hypo lavender.. the lavs weve seen befor were just dull and nasty :S but that is stunning...

obviously ill try and "advise" her as much as possible in terms of what it will create....

she doesnt like normals ebcause we have had them befor.. and they are.. well... normal  and my mum has an amel.. wich she doesnt shut up about.. so thats why she doesnt like amels.... 

she also likes the creamsicle.. BUT looks somewhat like an amel  and she likes candycanes .. so might get her one of those 

peace

JAmes


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

VieT said:


> she also likes the creamsicle.. BUT looks somewhat like an amel  and she likes candycanes .. so might get her one of those


sshhhhh!!!!! don't tell her, but Candycanes are selective Amels!  ...and creamsicle is an intergrade betwen corn x emoryi


----------

